# What is the most effective cleaner to remove pet odors



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What is the most effective cleaner to keep our homes smelling fresh & clean even when our dear dogs have accidents on wood or tile floors?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Get a tablet and pen ready and do a search here.
Then send me a copy!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I tried that & couldn't find anything.

All you "others" were supposed to post & tell me what you like?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Get a tablet and pen ready and do a search here.
> Then send me a copy! [/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I use a damp rag with a touch of dish soap on it after I've soaked it up or picked it with paper towels first. Shotzi hasn't had any accidents except for a couple days after right after we adopted her or any visiting dogs since then. I think the dish soap washed away the scent enough to not entice other's pets to leave me any presents.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmmm, nothing on the search? I thgt I remember threads on it. Oh well, Ok I have tried Miracle whatever, Petzyme,Simple Solutions, Oxiclean and I even put some TeaTree Oil drops in with the Bissel cleaner.
I can't really say which one is better. :mellow: I need to replace my carpet but wonder how much better having pee on hardwood will be! :smpullhair: 
The Tea Tree oil smells the best but it's expensive here in U.S. 
Sorry that's all I know now.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sure I did the search incorrectly. Thank you for your help.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I'm sure I did the search incorrectly. Thank you for your help.[/B]


No, Im sure you did it right.
IF!!!!!!!!!!There was good one I'm sure I would have remembered it...At least I hope. 
p.s. I heard vinegar but that didn't make much difference for me, or Pinesol.
Have I covered all the cleaners at Walmart now?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I talked to one of the Petsmart workers this evening about the cleaners and he said that he thought they were all about the same. Just be sure not to use one with ammonia. He said basically all Simple Solutions or Nature's Miracle does is remove the ammonia smell from where they had used the floor as their potty.


Shotzi sounds like a doll to be accident-free. Could you come train mine for me please? I've never had a kid or a pet that minded me. My persian cat was so mad when the first grandchild came along that she began to use the leather sofa for her litter box. She is dead now & I promise it was natural causes


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I first use Clorox wipes (there's no bleach in it) or Lysol wipes to clean the mess. Then I saturate the spot with Nature's Miracle Orange-Oxy power. Oranges and lemons are great at removing odor. Parker has never gone back to a spot that he had an accident, but then he's only 13 weeks old. Hopefully it won't change as he gets older.

His breeder uses Spot Shot that you can find at Walmart. I've never used it, but she highly recommends it if all else fails.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That's good to know. The orange smell would certainly be better than the urine smell. I had never heard of Spot Shot.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

For the room, I also use these odor absorbing gels that you can find in the air freshening section at Walmart, Target and Bed Bath and Beyond. It's cheaper at Walmart though. They last about 3 months. Depending on the size of the room, you might need several of them. These work better than candles or air freshening units cause they actually absorb the odor instead of masking it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I first use Clorox wipes (there's no bleach in it) or Lysol wipes to clean the mess. Then I saturate the spot with Nature's Miracle Orange-Oxy power. Oranges and lemons are great at removing odor. Parker has never gone back to a spot that he had an accident, but then he's only 13 weeks old. Hopefully it won't change as he gets older.
> 
> His breeder uses Spot Shot that you can find at Walmart. I've never used it, but she highly recommends it if all else fails.[/B]



Spot Shot works for me - a carpet cleaning company recommended to me 16 years ago and I still use it.

Soak up as much as you can with a white rag .. saturate with Spot Shot and press down really hard, turn towel over and press again - stains lift off !!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I do think they (the pet enzyme cleaners) are all about the same. Honestly, I used to use a regular paper towel to sop up/pick up the mess and then scrub it with a Clorox wipe. I never let Ollie upstairs until he was fully trained (carpeted area). Downstairs is no carpet at all, just a few throw rugs, and I put some of those away until he was trained. So we had it pretty easy. Edited to add--sometimes I would give the spot a tiny squirt with bitter apple because he HATES that stuff so much that he'd go back to sniff, smell the bitter apple, and run from it like it was poison, lol. Hey, it worked for us. :biggrin:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I have hardwood everywhere, and I soak up the mess with paper towels, then wipe the area with straight vinegar. There are no odours and absolutely no damage to the wood floors.


----------

